# What is the best recurve bow under 200$



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You will likely get a better response in the FITA forum of Archery Talk. We are mostly compound archers here, even though we know a little about recurve.

One good place to search for your new bow is Lancaster Archery Supply. They have a wide selection of recurve bows and excellent customer service.


----------



## Snubber (Jun 19, 2013)

aread said:


> You will likely get a better response in the FITA forum of Archery Talk. We are mostly compound archers here, even though we know a little about recurve.
> 
> One good place to search for your new bow is Lancaster Archery Supply. They have a wide selection of recurve bows and excellent customer service.


Okay, thanks.


----------

